
Facebook hires Nick Clegg as head of global affairs - isp
https://www.ft.com/content/358b0e0e-d383-11e8-a9f2-7574db66bcd5
======
mckee1
Funnily enough, I had a meeting with Nick a few months ago (about Brexit) and
he mentioned being out in SV as part of work his organisation was doing. I
suspect that may have not been the full truth..

His organisation, Open Europe, employed 6 people. I wonder if they will follow
him to FB.

For what it's worth, given his domain expertise (particularly the EU), I think
it is a fantastic hire.

------
isp
Context: Nick Clegg was the UK Deputy Prime Minister from 2010 - 2015, and
leader of the Liberal Democrats from 2007 - 2015.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nick_Clegg](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nick_Clegg)

------
dasmoth
Non-paywall article:
[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/oct/19/facebook-...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/oct/19/facebook-
hires-nick-clegg-as-head-of-global-affairs)

